# Quarter Horse Congress!



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

I go every year and love it! I will be there the second weekend and have hoarded my money for months  Shopping, here I come! I have my eye on a don bell print this year... and maybe a new pair of black boots!











You will love it, I promise!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Bring money....lots and lots of money. The shopping is UNREAL! The first time I walked in to the 1st of THREE buildings of vendors, I spun around in circles not knowing where to go first!
If you can get tickets to the freestyle show, do it, it's so much fun! The food vendors are great too. There was one place that sold chicken stew in a big cup with dumplings layered in it, and it was soooo good.
I'm WAY jealous(I can't go this year as I have a 1yr old and it would be torture for him!) You are gonna have a blast! Take pics for me!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm so excited! Unfortunately we didn't get tickets for the freestyle 
But it should still be cool. Sounds like it's gonna be hard not to blow my life savings at the trade show.
I have my camera charges and ready to go


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...I want to go... maybe my husband will come w/ me. I've tried to go for 3 years now....


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> ...I want to go... maybe my husband will come w/ me. I've tried to go for 3 years now....


my husband is coming with me. I can't believe it. He is completely non horsey and is going with me, my mom, and another of our horsey friends. It'll be an interesting trip for him, I'm sure!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I want to go!


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

I just went up last Sunday. Never going on the first weekend again. It was reining and cutting. They took for EVER to get through the classes and I was quite bored. Also, only half of the vendors were set up, but I still came out of there with bags  We usually go on the roping day (last day of Congress) and see all our friends, but this year I wanted to try watching the reining and cutting, thinking it would be fun. Not so much. I think I watched 4 horses in each class then went shopping the rest of the time.

But overall, its a BLAST! I've gone the past 3 years. You will drool over everything there is to buy!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I want rubber mats for my stalls... and a new bates saddle... new boots... (English)... new jacket...

I should really go... it's only an 8 hour drive...


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Im very fortunate to live just 35 miles and go every year  I havent been yet this year though due to my seasonal job. I will say parking is a nightmare and food is very overpriced but it is a blast and there is tons of shopping


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats it. I'm moving to America. How come you get all the good stuff and all I get is Equitana which is like a 17 hour drive from me.
When I'm 18, I'm shipping my QH over there and living in America.


----------



## Daffodil (Nov 3, 2009)

Gidji said:


> Thats it. I'm moving to America. How come you get all the good stuff and all I get is Equitana which is like a 17 hour drive from me.
> When I'm 18, I'm shipping my QH over there and living in America.


i might as well live in Oz - none of the big shows are within driving distance for me here in the northwest . i would LOVE to go to congress the shopping sounds AMAZING.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

the shopping is amazing at all the big shows... probably what I miss most!  I want to go to the APHA world show this year...


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Congress over the past few years have shrunk quite a bit. Use to be you could not move down the rows for all the people and vendors. The cost is prohibitive for a lot of vendors and people to show. My trainer goes every year and made the Futurity Finals on a Gunner daughter this year.

It is a nice experience but was better back when. I am not too fare and refuse to go b/c of the cost. Not worth showing and with the vendors getting less and less even the shopping is not what it use to be.


----------

